# outlook 2010 not implemented



## GeorgeKS (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello all..and sorry for the long absence:wave:

A collegue came up with an interesting question, and looking around I saw a few solutions that seemed to work-some temporarily, I'm afraid..:4-dontkno

Here's what I found:

"...instead of wasting all the time of an un-install and re-install, i just did a repair of Outlook, through Add/Remove Programs. Then it worked like a charm...."


"...the problem is with the Outlook connector. My experience shows that none of the connections are working when this error occurs (except Exchange server as the status shows connected to Exchange server). When you click on the File menu, the window will show that upgrade is in progress and the Upgrade Outlook Connector button will be highlighted. 
Though the message says the process may take over 15 minutes, the status never change even if you click on upgrade button again and again. Even if you re-install or repair Outlook connector, it doesn't help...."


"Yes, repairing of Office 2010 fixes the issue, but its only temporarily if you have Office 2007 co-existing. When I started MS-Word 2007 after repairing Office 2010, the problem appeard again..."


"Go to control panel "uninstall a program" programs and features, click microsoft office professional plus 2010, right click repair.
It will take maximum 5-8 min once it completes, restart.."


"Run the "Microsoft Office Diagnostics" tool. Search for Diagnostic in your start menu to find it. The last item in the Diagnostic testing is "13 set up checks". It should find one error and automatically repair. From there, Outlook should load correctly".


----------

